# When a Portuguese and a Brazilian hold a conversation,



## terredepomme

Would they speak to each other in their own version of portuguese, or would the portuguese make the effort to speak in br-pt when they are in Brazil, and vice versa? What if they are in a non-lusophone country?
For example in British or American English there are virtually no grammatical differences, just a few lexical, orthographic ones(and the pronunciation, obviously) so each of them would speak in their own English.
As for French, although colloquial Québec French can be phonetically, lexically, and even grammatically different from European French,(c'est-tu, dis-moi pas, etc) they are never considered as standard (no TV announcers would speak like that) so Québec people don't generally speak in such manner to other francophones, unless they were in Québec.
But since the Brazilian and European Portugese, despite being completely mutually intelligible, have major grammatical differences, and at the same time each of them is considered just as "standard" as the other, I wonder how it would be done.
For example, when a Brazilian befriends a Portuguese, will he call him as "você" or "tu?"


----------



## Carfer

I'd say most people would try to use their own variant and resort to the other one only if they are not actually understood. It happens sometimes, specially on the Brazilian side, because the Portuguese variant is more difficult to understand for a untrained ear. Many of our vowels are pronounced closed or even mute, so they are more difficult to understand. Besides, I believe Brazilians are less exposed to the Portuguese variant than we are to the Brazilian one. Grammatical differences are of no special concern, they don't prevent communication and intelligibility. Lexical differences may be troublesome in a few circumstances, but it's really a very minor problem, specially on the Portuguese side, as we are used to hear the Brazilian variant by way of television. I wouldn't say it is really significant.
As to _'tu'_ and '_você'_, I'd probably use '_você',_ not specifically because the other person is Brazilian, but because we also use_ 'você'_ along with _'tu'._ Besides, as a rule, the Portuguese are quite adaptive and start using other people languages and adopting their ways of life in no time.


----------



## machadinho

_Major_ grammatical differences?  I don't think so. Would you mind naming some of them?

I've been to Portugal lately, and yes I tried not to use _"você"_ and employed the ∅ pronoun instead as much as I could. But that was the only language caveat I imposed upon myself.


----------



## Myla

Everytime I talked to a Portuguese person, I always used my own way of speaking.
I would never try to use "tu" or use "estou a fazer" instead of "estou fazendo" because Im not used to it, and we know that they can understand. The language is the same and there is no point in changing just because the other speaks in a different way.

BUT, of course, it depends on the intonation, on the accent, and the manner the person speaks. There are some different words, and in this case, we would have some difficulties, but we try to make ourselves understood because of the context.

What we can do to avoid misunderstanding is maybe try to speak slower and clearer, because the accent is very different from each other. 

Portuguese people usually speak very fast and they dont pronounce all the 'vowels', which is a little strange for us, but I dont think they change their manners of speaking when they talk to Brazilians....


----------



## englishmania

Myla said:


> Portuguese people usually speak very fast


Really?


----------



## Macunaíma

englishmania said:


> Really?



The Portuguese are always surprised when they hear from Brazilians they speak too fast . It's an impression we get because of the muted vowels - we only leave out certain vowels when we are speaking really, *really *fast.

And, to answer the original post, I'd only try not to use slang and expressions I know to be regional when speaking to someone from Portugal. Other than that, I don't think we'd have any problem understanding each other perfectly well.


----------



## Joca

By the way, it's been a long time since I last spoke to a Portuguese. Yet, I live in a town where the local/native people speak with an accent heavily influenced by the Azorian dialect. At times I could swear I am hearing European Portuguese, so to say. 

I sometimes wish I could talk to Portuguese members from this forum on Skype, but I know, I know, this is totally off-topic and I may get punished for simply expressing this wishful thought.


----------



## anaczz

terredepomme said:


> For example, when a Brazilian befriends a Portuguese, will he call him as "você" or "tu?"


In Portugal, I always use 3rd person (você), with everybody but children, because they use to look at you pretty amazed, when you talk to them in 3rd person...


----------



## machadinho

anaczz said:


> In Portugal, I always use 3rd person (você), with everybody but children, because they use to look at you pretty amazed, when you talk to them in the 3rd person...


Cute! But what do you say when you are talking to 2+of them?


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> I live in a town where the local/native people speak with an accent heavily influenced by the Azorian dialect. At times I could swear I am hearing European Portuguese, so to say.


 
That's quite another matter. Actually the Azorian pronounciation is not the best example of how the Portuguese in general speak. S. Miguel Island pronounciation, for instance, is almost incomprehensible. The last time I was there, both my son and his Brazilian fiancee asked me why the cab driver was speaking in French (none of them has more than a rudimentary knowledge of French though).


----------



## Joca

I beg your pardon. I should have known better.


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:


> Cute! But what do you say when you are talking to 2+of them?


Bem, uma vez que eu vivia em Portugal, adotei o "vosso" (mesmo com adultos) pois é realmente muito prático. Usava bastante também o "consigo" (-Traga seu cartão sempre consigo) e muitos outros termos locais. O "pois" não consegui abandonar até hoje e já "contaminei" muitos brasileiros com ele.


----------



## englishmania

Joca, if you want to listen to standard EuPT, you can always check RTP , SIC, ...



anaczz said:


> Bem, uma vez que eu vivia em Portugal, adotei o  "vosso" (mesmo com adultos) pois é realmente muito prático. Usava  bastante também o "consigo" (-Traga seu cartão sempre consigo) e muitos  outros termos locais. O "pois" não consegui abandonar até hoje e já  "contaminei" muitos brasileiros com ele.


Hehe. 



terredepomme said:


> For example, when a Brazilian befriends a Portuguese, will he call him as "você" or "tu?"



 Se um brasileiro (que mantém ainda a pronúncia brasileira) vier a  Portugal, acho que deve continuar a usar o "você". Reconhecemo-lo  naturalmente e não nos causa estranheza. Talvez soe mais estranho se um brasileiro tentar falar à  português e misturar diferentes formas e sotaques.


----------



## Joca

englishmania said:


> Joca, if you want to listen to standard EuPT, you can always check RTP , SIC, ...


 
Obrigado, tentarei, mas o melhor de fato seria interação  com portugueses nativos.


----------



## machadinho

anaczz said:


> Bem, uma vez que eu vivia em Portugal, adotei o "vosso" (mesmo com adultos) pois é realmente muito prático. Usava bastante também o "consigo" (-Traga seu cartão sempre consigo) e muitos outros termos locais. O "pois" não consegui abandonar até hoje e já "contaminei" muitos brasileiros com ele.



Pois. O "vosso" como pronome possessivo, admito que soa até mais elegante que o "de vocês". Mas qual pronome *reto* você usava ao se dirigir a mais de uma criança ao mesmo tempo?


----------



## Myla

It's funny that it is a Portuguese thread, there are about 99% of portuguese speakers in it (except the Korean guy who asked the question - but I bet he can also understand at least a bit of Portuguese) and we are all writing in English...


Anyway, I guess if I went to Portugal one day, I would try not to use Brazilian slangs... but Im sure I would have some problems in understanding the european portuguese....I would tell them to speak slower all the time... hehe


----------



## Myla

Ahhh, enquanto estava digitando o meu texto acima vocês mudaram pra português!!!!
Ótimo!


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:


> Mas qual pronome *reto* você usava ao se dirigir a mais de uma criança ao mesmo tempo?


O pronome reto geralmente é omitido mas, quando necessário, usa-se "vocês".


----------



## Joca

Myla said:


> It's funny that it is a Portuguese thread, there are about 99% of portuguese speakers in it (except the Korean guy who asked the question - but I bet he can also understand at least a bit of Portuguese) and we are all writing in English...
> 
> 
> Anyway, I guess if I went to Portugal one day, I would try not to use Brazilian slangs... but Im sure I would have some problems in understanding the european portuguese....I would tell them to speak slower all the time... hehe


 
Também achei isto muito ... estranho, hehehe

Or should I say: Very weird! LOL


----------



## machadinho

Myla said:


> It's funny that it is a Portuguese thread [...] and we are all writing in English...



Engraçados são brasileiros no Facebook. Batalha perdida.


----------



## Myla

Aos brasileiros.... já colocaram o facebook em português europeu?? Foi engraçado clicar "gostar" no lugar de "curtir", fora outras diferenças!!


----------



## Istriano

Normalmente a gente fala em português brasileiro, e eles respondem em português lusitano.

Não tive problemas em Portugal.
É mais fácil entender portugueses quando falam com você diretamente do que (tentar) entender
a língua falada usada nos filmes portugueses e nas novelas lusas.


----------



## Istriano

Myla said:


> Aos brasileiros.... já colocaram o facebook em português europeu?? Foi engraçado clicar "gostar" no lugar de "curtir", fora outras diferenças!!



Que eu saiba *curtir *se usa em Portugal, mas num registro mais ''inferior'', ou seja, se considera ''gíria popular'' e não uma forma ''geral, coloquial'' como no Brasil.


----------



## Istriano

Myla said:


> I would never try to use "tu" or use "estou a fazer" instead of "estou fazendo"



I've heard that Dilma used ''estou a fazer'' in Portugal, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> In Portugal, I always use 3rd person (você), with everybody but children, because they use to look at you pretty amazed, when you talk to them in 3rd person...



But in Algarve, they use 3rd person imperatives with children:
_
M'nino, coma est' p'xinho._


----------



## Myla

Istriano said:


> I've heard that Dilma used ''estou a fazer'' in Portugal, but I'm not 100% sure.



She is the President. I'm a normal person....


E outra, com certeza há muitos interesses por trás disso....hehhe.


----------



## machadinho

Quando começamos a dizer "estou fazendo", "estava vindo"? Foi por influência da cultura de massas norte-americana?


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> But in Algarve, they use 3rd person imperatives with children:
> 
> _M'nino, coma est' p'xinho._


 
Pois usam (e não só eles), mas '_Menino'_ é um tratamento semi-cerimonioso e mais ainda quando usado numa frase imperativa. A forma cerimoniosa é para marcar a distância, afastando a intimidade e salvaguardando a autoridade de quem o usa, mesmo que, paradoxalmente, este género de frases envolva muito afecto) 



machadinho said:


> Quando começamos a dizer "estou fazendo", "estava vindo"? Foi por influência da cultura de massas norte-americana?


 
Não sei se estou a dizer asneira, mas julgo que fomos nós quem divergimos. Creio que, em séculos passados, o uso do gerúndio na forma progressiva era mais frequente do que é hoje.


----------



## Myla

machadinho said:


> Quando começamos a dizer "estou fazendo", "estava vindo"? Foi por influência da cultura de massas norte-americana?



Acho que foi o "Vou estar fazendo" e esses gerundismos horríveis que entraram por causa do inglês... e não o gerúndio normal "estou fazendo". Tenho que pesquisar.


----------



## Istriano

machadinho said:


> Quando começamos a dizer "estou fazendo", "estava vindo"? Foi por influência da cultura de massas norte-americana?



_Estou fazendo _é a forma original, a forma mais antiga. 
É que em Portugal deixaram de usar, só isso, e optaram por uma nova forma.

Em italiano, _sto a far_ é como se diz em _romanesco_ (dialeto de Roma).
em vez de _sto facendo _(norma padrão).


----------



## Myla

Ótimo, então nós, brasileiros, estamos certos.   hehehehe


----------



## machadinho

Myla said:


> Ótimo, então nós, brasileiros, estamos certos.   hehehehe


Admito que acho a forma lusa mais bonita.


----------



## englishmania

É melhor não irmos por aí, senão as nossas palavras com consoantes mudas também seriam as certas porque são mais antigas...


----------



## Myla

machadinho said:


> Admito que acho a forma lusa mais bonita.



Confesso que também gosto muito do Português europeu. Eles são mais formais e soa mais bonito na hora de falar.


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> É melhor não irmos por aí, senão as nossas palavras com consoantes mudam também seriam as certas porque são mais antigas...


É guerra, é? E a métrica de Camões não se encaixar com a pronúncia lusa atual?


----------



## Myla

machadinho said:


> É guerra, é? E a métrica de Camões não se encaixar com a pronúncia lusa atual?




É verdade!! Antigamente vocês falavam um português igual ao nosso e não sabem!


----------



## Macunaíma

englishmania said:


> É melhor não irmos por aí, senão as nossas palavras com consoantes mudas também seriam as certas porque são mais antigas...



Detestaria ter de lidar com consoantes mudas. Já nos basta _amí*g*dalas_.

Ass: _Vi*c*tor_


----------



## englishmania

Eu pronuncio o _g_.


----------



## machadinho

Mas, por outro lado, se falássemos à lusa, não correríamos o risco de dizer "degrais", "troféis" e "Brasius".


----------



## englishmania

"Brasius" compreendo (Brasil>Brasiu), mas não compreendo "degrais" e "troféis".


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> Mas, por outro lado, se falássemos à lusa, não correríamos o risco de dizer "degrais", "troféis" e "Brasius".



Mas não teríamos uma identidade.

Alguém diz "Brasius"? Em que contexto?


----------



## machadinho

Sorte sua, english! No Brasil, não diferenciamos palavras terminadas em "u" e "l". "Brasil" e "sumiu" terminam do mesmo modo. Daí que tem muita gente que erra os plurais. 

pastel->pastéis 
 troféu->troféis 
troféu->troféus


----------



## machadinho

Macunaíma said:


> Mas não teríamos uma identidade.
> 
> Alguém diz "Brasius"? Em que contexto?



Uma fala como esta seria possível?"Nossa culura é muito variada. Não há um Brasil, há vários Brasius... opa, quero dizer, _cof cof,_  vários Brasis ..."​Mas o exemplo clássico é com "túnel" e "túneus".


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Mas não teríamos uma identidade.
> 
> Alguém diz "Brasius"? Em que contexto?


 
Concordo com Macunaíma, mas essa é uma discussão inglória. 

Acho que os nossos amigos portugueses também poderiam nos apontar erros crassos que os patrícios menos cultos cometem...


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> Uma fala como esta seria possível?"Nossa culura é muito variada. Não há um Brasil, há vários Brasius... opa, quero dizer, _cof cof,_  vários Brasis ..."​ Mas o exemplo clássico é com "túnel" e "túneus".



Artificialíssimo seu exemplo. Não é fácil se meter numa frase onde você precise usar o plural de Brasil. Alguém já ouviu Portugais?

Já errar plural de palavra terminada em L acontece, por esse motivo que você mencionou. Eu mesmo já errei o plural de bordel neste fórum, e sou até mais alfabetizado que o Lula . Mas, de fato, esse tipo de confusão é bem menos comum do que o seu post leva a crer.


----------



## machadinho

Admito que é muito artificial mesmo. Foi mal.


----------



## anaczz

Um exemplo de erro comum entre as crianças que começam a escrever:

baude ao invés de balde (meu filho cometeu esse erro uma vez e ainda ficou zangado comigo quando eu quis que corrigisse, pois, segundo ele, a lição era de ciências e não de português, portanto, não fazia diferença... )

Mas vi também em Portugal erros semelhantes, isto é, derivados da pronúncia.

perfeito e prefeito tem pronúncias parecidas e tive a oportunidade de ver crianças em idade escolar (e mesmo um adulto) confundirem as grafias dessas e de outras palavras das quais não me lembro agora.


----------



## Myla

Verdade. Baseado nessa confusão de 'prefeito' , 'perfeito',  penso que as crianças portuguesas devem se esquecer muito das vogais na hora de escrever...

Pra elas, por exemplo,  a pronúncia de *diferente* é igual a *de frente*; o que pra nós é completamente diferente.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, _diferente_ e _de frente _não se pronunciam da mesma forma.


----------



## Myla

Não é nem parecido???

Já ouvi e achei um pouco parecido pra mim...porque como vcs não pronunciam algumas vogais, entendi que o "diferente" virava "difrente".


----------



## englishmania

Sim, "difrente",  mas lemos o *i* de _d*i*ferente_, enquanto o _d*e*_ _frente _não é pronunciado como *i*.


----------



## Carfer

Myla said:


> Verdade. Baseado nessa confusão de 'prefeito' , 'perfeito', penso que as crianças portuguesas devem se esquecer muito das vogais na hora de escrever...
> 
> Pra elas, por exemplo, a pronúncia de *diferente* é igual a *de frente*; o que pra nós é completamente diferente.


 
No caso concreto, acho que não. Nós não temos '_prefeitos_' (os únicos que por cá havia eram os dos colégios internos de antigamente, o vosso '_prefeito' _chama-se cá _'Presidente da Câmara (Municipal)'_), de modo que não há muita oportunidade para confusão. Nem os adultos conhecem o termo.

E mesmo no caso de '_diferente_' (reconheço que o primeiro '_e_' é muito breve, senão mesmo omitido, pelo que '_ferente_' pode realmente soar como '_frente_'), também não há muitas possibilidades de confusão. A diferença de pronúncia entre '_di'_ e '_de_' torna claro de que é que estamos a falar. (Vejo agora que a englishmania já tinha explicado este ponto).


----------



## englishmania

É verdade que por cá não há essa confusão entre _prefeito_ e _perfeito_, visto que não há a figura do_ prefeito_, mas acho possível que alguém escreva "prefeito" pretendendo escrever "perfeito" - como já vi o erro "pormenor"/"promenor".


----------



## Myla

Ah! Vocês têm a diferença entre o *e* e o *i*. Nós não temos (salvo em alguns lugares do Brasil, que pronunciam o *e* exatamente como deve ser pronunciado). Claro que não são todos os "e" que pronunciamos como "i".
Depende da palavra.

Obrigada pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, é isso, Myla.


(EuPt) "*e*":

[ɨ]       d*e* / qu*e* 
[ɛ]   *é* / fiz*e*mos
[e]  porqu*ê* / difer*e*nte


----------



## Myla

Entendi.

O nosso "de" e o "que" se pronunciam como "dI", "kI". 

E aqui o "e" das palavras "fizemos" e "é" não é igual: o nosso *fizemos* é nasalado, como se tivesse um '~' no *e*.

Muito obrigada


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> No caso concreto, acho que não. Nós não temos '_prefeitos_' (os únicos que por cá havia eram os dos colégios internos de antigamente, o vosso '_prefeito' _chama-se cá _'Presidente da Câmara (Municipal)'_), de modo que não há muita oportunidade para confusão. Nem os adultos conhecem o termo.


Não expliquei bem: escrever 
prefeito, ao invés de perfeito, 
curtagem, ao invés de curetagem, 
permissas, ao invés de premissas, 
premilagem, ao invés de permilagem, foram erros que eu vi (com estes olhos que a terra há de comer,como diria minha avó), alguns (permissas e premilagem) em documentos oficiais, e que penso que só são possíveis, devido à pronúncia.
Assim como um portuguesinho, provavelmente, não escreveria "baude", um brasileirinho não teria porque escrever prefeito ao tentar escrever perfeito, pois são palavras que soam muito diferentes.



Nem precisamos ir muito longe... veja os resultados no google para premilagem e, em particular, este documento do Conselho Nacional de Avaliação do Ensino Superior.


----------



## Macunaíma

Aqui no Brasil também temos a figura do Presidente da Câmara Municipal, que tem a função de presidir as sessões da Câmara de Vereadores, o poder legislativo municipal. O Prefeito é o chefe do Executivo.

Esqueci de mencionar minha vizinha portuguesa idosa, que trava diálogos matinais diários com seu papagaio, audíveis do meu quarto, e parece ser reciprocada sem maiores problemas. Nunca ouvi Louro reclamar de nada. 

Em homenagem a este thread, amanhã vou almoçar num restaurante português e puxar dois dedos de prosa com o dono. Postarei o resultado.


----------



## Myla

Poste mesmo, Victor!!! Estaremos esperando!!

Em todos os congressos que eu vou, sempre encontro muitos portugueses. Tem sido interessante e engraçado quando converso com eles.


----------



## J. Bailica

É muito curioso este tipo conversa - a maneira como ela decorre, diria, a curiosidade que se nota dos dois lados. Faz-me sempre lembrar aqueles encontros de parentes afastados que não se vêem há séculos: _então e a Maria_?; _Casou; Com o Arménio?; Não, esse morreu; com o Zé Francisco._

E aqui é: _então e o que é feito do gerúndio?; Já não usamos; E ainda se ouve o c de Victor?, etc._

 Talvez isso aconteça comigo porque tenho realmente parentes afastados no Brasil e quando nos encontramos são horas e horas a perguntar pelas Marias e pelos Maneis todos, de um lado e do outro 
Talvez por isso me tenha vindo tal coisa à ideia.

(Já agora, é de facto verdade que ainda há 100 anos, ou pouco mais, o gerúndio era usado com muita frequência por cá; talvez até pela maioria das pessoas; e é por isso que ele ainda se ouve no Alentejo - _'estava dormindo, compadre? _(peço desculpa pela piada fácil) -, no Algarve e acho que um pouco nos Açores. A moda do 'a + infinitivo' deve ter partido de Lisboa ou Coimbra e demorou (nalguns casos ainda não chegou completamente) às regiões do interior)


----------



## Johannes

_Já agora, é de facto verdade que ainda há 100 anos, ou pouco mais, o gerúndio era usado com muita frequência por cá._
Se não me engano no espanhol da Espanha usa se tambem o gerundio.
INteressante observar que no inglês o uso do gerundio impera mas que em outras linguas germanicos ( alemão, holandês) usa-se o inifinitivo. Será que a tal rainha que introduziu o habito de beber chá na Inglaterra, também foi responsavel por isso?
_'estava dormindo,_ _compadre? (peço desculpa pela piada fácil) -,_ 
Coitado dos Alentejanos, não se perca uma


----------



## Joca

Johannes said:


> _Já agora, é de facto verdade que ainda há 100 anos, ou pouco mais, o gerúndio era usado com muita frequência por cá._
> Se não me engano no espanhol da Espanha usa se tambem o gerundio.
> INteressante observar que no inglês o uso do gerundio impera mas que em outras linguas germanicos ( alemão, holandês) usa-se o inifinitivo. Será que a tal rainha que introduziu o habito de beber chá na Inglaterra, também foi responsavel por isso?


 
Haha, essa é boa, Johannes.

Não me lembro onde li que uma explicação para o uso do Continuous Tense é inglês (+ ing) seria uma influência das línguas célticas presentes naquela região, antes da invasão (sic) dos germanos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Não me lembro onde li que uma explicação para o uso do Continuous Tense é inglês (+ ing) seria uma influência das línguas célticas presentes naquela região, antes da invasão (sic) dos germanos.



So true. In fact, there's an old bearded shepherd and his wife in the hills of Scotland whose style of talking determines exactly how everybody else on Earth will use language. It's a Monty Python script.


----------



## Istriano

Myla said:


> Verdade. Baseado nessa confusão de 'prefeito' , 'perfeito',  penso que as crianças portuguesas devem se esquecer muito das vogais na hora de escrever...
> 
> Pra elas, por exemplo,  a pronúncia de *diferente* é igual a *de frente*; o que pra nós é completamente diferente.




Ou *queria *e *cria  *
Me parece que os portugueses (de Lisboa) sempre falam:* eu cria *


----------



## Johannes

_Não me lembro onde li que uma explicação para o uso do Continuous Tense é inglês (+ ing) seria uma influência das línguas célticas presentes naquela região, antes da invasão (sic) dos germanos. _

Joca, Pesquisei um pouco e parece que o Old English, nesse sentido do não-uso do gerundio, era igual às outras linguas germanicas. 
Havia, sim, adjetivos com a forma do gerúndio como "sleeping" ( sleeping dogs etc)
Daí a dizer the  dog is (a) sleeping é só um pulinho.
Como fui o caso com o português, mas ao contrario, deve ter virado moda.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Não expliquei bem: escrever
> prefeito, ao invés de perfeito,
> curtagem, ao invés de curetagem,
> permissas, ao invés de premissas,
> premilagem, ao invés de permilagem, foram erros que eu vi (com estes olhos que a terra há de comer,como diria minha avó), alguns (permissas e premilagem) em documentos oficiais, e que penso que só são possíveis, devido à pronúncia.
> Assim como um portuguesinho, provavelmente, não escreveria "baude", um brasileirinho não teria porque escrever prefeito ao tentar escrever perfeito, pois são palavras que soam muito diferentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Nem precisamos ir muito longe... veja os resultados no google para premilagem e, em particular, este documento do Conselho Nacional de Avaliação do Ensino Superior.


 
Eu não assacaria as culpas todas à pronúncia, Ana. Admito que possa haver alguma influência nos casos que cita, mas acho que na maioria deles há um culpado mais óbvio: a ignorância, sobretudo a ignorância do que as palavras querem dizer. _'Permilagem' _é um termo que a maioria dos portugueses já ouviu, já que mais não seja devido à taxa muito elevada da população que é proprietária duma fracção de condomínio. A verdade é que não sabem realmente o que significa. Podem ir para as assembleias de condóminos e lá ouvir que terão de pagar tanto de quota para as despesas comuns porque a sua permilagem é x ou y, que ainda assim ficam na mesma. Se lhes perguntar o que é que isso quer dizer, não sabem. Mesmo aquelas que são capazes de fazer a conta, não associam '_permilagem_' a _'por mil' _e garanto-lhe, porque me aconteceu milhares de vezes ao longo de muitos anos, que ficam de queixo caído quando se lhes explica que é como se fosse uma percentagem, só que na base mil, em vez de cem. Ficam mudas de espanto, nunca tinham pensado nisso. Agora se lhe disser que, entre essas pessoas, encontrei inúmeros licenciados, pessoas que não são (ou que não deveriam ser, porque penso que algumas não andam longe) propriamente analfabetas, o que é que conclui? Que há muito de errado no nosso sistema de ensino, entre outras coisas. Espanta-se se lhe contar que ainda há não muito tempo, num concurso para técnicos superiores da função pública (obrigatoriamente licenciados ou com grau superior à licenciatura) cujas provas escritas me pediram para classificar, em cerca de 150 candidatos só dei nota positiva a 6 e desses 6, 4 com 10 e 11 (no sistema de 0 a 20, o que significa uma nota bastante baixa, uma vez que abaixo de 9,5 é negativa)? Quer acreditar que a grande maioria das frases que li eram ininteligíveis, que a grande maioria daquela gente não conseguiu alinhavar duas ideias direitas e que se entendessem (isto já sem discutir, claro, a validade científica do que diziam)? É evidente que se _'permilagem_' não lhes diz nada, que mais lhes dá escreverem _'permilagem' _ou_ 'premilagem', 'por/pro/milagem'_ e tontices quejandas_?_
Eu próprio, quando era jovem, estive algum tempo convencido de que 'a_terosclerose_' se dizia '_artero-esclerose_' porque ligava a palavra às artérias, com as quais realmente a doença tem tudo a ver, e não aos ateromas. Na mesma linha, porque é que a gente simples não há-de chamar... '_simples_' a uma '_síncope_' e outras coisas que você há-de estar farta de ouvir?
Não estou mesmo convencido que seja a pronúncia a culpada, como vê.
Para terminar, vamos ser justos e admitir que no caso do documento que citou pode muito bem acontecer tratar-se apenas de um erro de dactilografia (eu próprio já corrigi uns quantos nestas poucas linhas) ou, esse seguramente, dum erro doutra natureza, o de não haver ninguém que reveja as actas antes de as dar à estampa.


----------



## anaczz

Concordo plenamente que esses erros tem relação com o desconhecimento da forma escrita (ou desatenção a ela pois, permilagem está escrita em toda a parte, da caderneta predial às atas das reuniões de condomínio, no entanto, a gente lê _en passant _e vê o que quer ver, o que espera ver).
Mas a questão é: a pronúncia não é a única culpada pelos erros na grafia, mas determinada pronúncia induz ou facilita determinado erro, que resulta por ser característico de quem usa aquela pronúncia. É a isso que quero chegar.
É o caso do "baude". Quem escreveria "baude", senão alguém que, além de desconhecer a grafia da palavra, ouve e pronuncia o "l" final da mesma forma que o "u"?


----------



## Denis555

anaczz said:


> _Mas a questão é: a pronúncia não é a única culpada pelos erros na grafia, mas determinada pronúncia induz ou facilita determinado erro, que resulta por ser característico de quem usa aquela pronúncia. É a isso que quero chegar._
> É o caso do "baude". Quem escreveria "baude", senão alguém que, além de desconhecer a grafia da palavra, ouve e pronuncia o "l" final da mesma forma que o "u"?


 
Isso não é só um problema do português do Brasil ou de Portugal. Basicamente é um problema da maioria das línguas já que elas não têm um sistema de ortografia realmente fonético. Aparentemente o problema poderia ser solucionado usando uma escrita não fonética  Ex. o chinês; mas isso acarreta um problema ainda maior para os chineses : Analfabetismo! Pois, haja caracteres chineses para memorizar! Aqui estão os 3000 mais usados.
Com isso podemos ver que, com um sistema tão "simples" como o nosso, poderíamos até fazer um esforcinho pra memorizar a nossa escrita! Mesmo assim, sou a favor de uma ortografia ainda mais simples e *100%* unificada entre o Brasil e Portugal.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Ou *queria *e *cria *
> Me parece que os portugueses (de Lisboa) sempre falam:* eu cria *


 
Sim, é um facto. Não é só em Lisboa, aqui onde eu moro (Alentejo) também não há uma distinção fonética clara entre _*queria*_ e _*cria*_.


----------



## Johannes

_Pois, haja __caracteres chineses__ para memorizar! Aqui estão os __3000 mais usados__.
_Pois, pois. Já que precisam de mais de 3000 carateres como é que podem trabalhar com um teclado de computador que tem apenas por volta de 25 carateres?


----------



## Johannes

_Não é só em Lisboa, aqui onde eu moro (Alentejo) também não há uma distinção fonética clara entre *queria* e *cria*. _
No Algarve onde eu morava tambem. Ouvia -se toda hora: crias! ( you wish= querias)


----------



## Myla

Alentugano said:


> Sim, é um facto. Não é só em Lisboa, aqui onde eu moro (Alentejo) também não há uma distinção fonética clara entre _*queria*_ e _*cria*_.




Muito engraçado! Aqui jamais alguém faria esse tipo de confusão. O que pode acontecer é um aluno em fase de alfabetização escrever "*quiria*" em vez de "*queria*", ou ainda "*qiria*", "*kiria*". Mas o "*i*" (*e*) estaria sempre na palavra.

Problemas de escrita são extremamente normais, não importa o que mudarmos na ortografia, elas sempre vão existir. O povo precisa, na minha opinião, é ler mais, e ser um pouco mais 'aberto' para essas coisas. 

A mudança de ortografia não vai ajudar em nada, porque há grandes diferenças no português falado e no escrito. Como acontece em quase todas as línguas, suponho.

Podíamos ter aquelas competições de soletrar nas escolas que são bem comuns lá nos Estados Unidos....hehe


----------



## Alentugano

Myla said:


> Não é nem parecido???
> 
> Já ouvi e achei um pouco parecido pra mim...porque como vcs não pronunciam algumas vogais, entendi que o "diferente" virava "difrente".


É de fato parecido, mas não ao ponto de criar confusão. Diferente = difrent / De frente = dfrent


----------



## Alentugano

Johannes said:


> _Não é só em Lisboa, aqui onde eu moro (Alentejo) também não há uma distinção fonética clara entre *queria* e *cria*. _
> No Algarve onde eu morava tambem. Ouvia -se toda hora: crias! ( you wish= querias)


Verdade! Mas o contexto sempre resolve...


----------



## Guigo

Neste 2019, o entendimento pelos brasileiros do português falado, em Portugal, cresceu exponencialmente.
Tenho para mim que uma única pessoa foi a responsável por tal feito: Jorge de Jesus. Na verdade, parece que ele tem aproveitado bem o melhor dos dois mundos; por exemplo, substituiu "adepto" por "torcedor" que, no futebol, faz mais sentido, pois quem torce, distorce, retorce, entorta para justificar um resultado adverso. Adepto é termo muito elegante e sofisticado para o ambiente tóxico das (arqui)bancadas (d)esportivas.
Dizem que virão outros técnicos de futebol (balípodo? ludopédio?) da histórica Lusitânia. Que venham! Será bom para o futebol e para o entendimento entre as principais variantes do idioma.


----------



## Alentugano

Quer dizer que vocês entendem-no sem maiores problemas ou ele também  teve que adaptar a pronúncia e/ou falar mais lentamente?


----------



## Guigo

Penso que ele adaptou algo do léxico (como no caso de 'torcedores'), mas a pronúncia é lusitana, com certeza.


----------

